# Why I am anti-TRUNK or treat



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

*Warning- long post. I refuse to get into a debate. If you think differently, it's fine- you are entitled to your opinion as I am mine, just don't try to change my mind.*

I will not support candy-grubbing laziness by participating in a trunk-or-treat. Here's why...

I remember growing up, my parents getting dressed up too, and going door to door to EARN my candy. My feet were killing me by the end of the night, but there was an overwhelming sense of accomplishment when I arrived home at the end of the night, kicked off my shoes, and dumped my plastic pumpkin pail out on the living room floor.

I learned a few things from Halloween as I grew up:



1. Things aren't always what they seem- we went out after dark, and while there were ghouls, witches, and monsters everywhere, it taught me that what you think is real and what actually is, are two different things. I learned the dark is nothing to fear. Sometimes the best things happen in the dark of night. (Great ideas, sleep, a first kiss)

2. I learned the value of hard work. My neighbors helped me learn that you can't visit the same house twice. The more ground you cover, the more you earn. This holds true in adulthood too. The more connections you have, and the harder you strive to make new connections, the greater the return.

3. We learned that safety is important- we were not taught to be paranoid, but were taught what to watch out for. As we got older and our parents let us go out alone, we always used the buddy system. We carried flashlights so we didn't trip, and we attached reflectors to our clothing so cars could see us. We looked both ways before crossing the street, and we always made it home safely.

4. We learned what real dangers are, and aren't- we never found a razor blade in our candy, nor was anyone handing out free drugs. (Do you really think someone that had drugs would willingly give them away for free? If so, you're a special kind of stupid!). I do remember one year there was a recall on Smarties candies, because of an accident at their plant, that caused glass shards to make it into some candies. This was covered in national news and the recall was issued by the candy maker themselves. Our neighbors never tampered with the candy.

5. Play by the rules- many of my neighbors had a "no costume, no candy" policy. If you can't afford a $75+ costume, you can make one. There's millions of options out there. But whatever you do, If you are going out, you must play by the rules and wear a costume.



Trick or treating teaches these lessons. Real life in adulthood is like Halloween- we all wear masks, hard work is the most rewarding way to get ahead, don't fall prey to mass hysteria, be safe when it is prudent, and play by the rules.

Trunk or treats teach none of these lessons. It teaches kids to be lazy, and collect as much candy in as little time as possible with as little work as possible. I have been to some that give candy to kids who aren't in costume! It is akin to living off the government for long periods of time, just to collect the check, or food stamps. Don't get me wrong-those are needed programs, but not meant to be a way of life, just as trunk or treating is not meant to be the way of Halloween. This is why I refuse to participate in any trunk or treat events. It is also why those courageous enough to adhere to the traditions of the holiday will be handsomely rewarded when the come to my house.

As my daughter grows, I will gladly dress up and walk with her until she is old enough to go with her friends. I will not forget the lessons I learned, and will be happy to continue the true traditions of Halloween, that is, if anybody even keeps their porch lights on anymore...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a great argument against point #5. Doesn't consideration warrant candy?


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol! Aren't we all scared by the political landscape lately?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am not a fan of trunk or treat either, but for none of the reasons you listed! I dislike the over-the-top religious folks doing it so their kids can have candy, all while they spout off about Halloween being the "devil's holiday" that will send you straight to hell... But you know what? I don't let them ruin my day, they can have their beliefs, as I will have mine. They can play it safe, while I hang a "dead body" from the eaves of my house as Halloween decor. Everyone is different, to each their own!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Never lived anywhere that "Trunk or Treat" was an option...
But I'd have to say I'd leave it to the kids. Ya wanna cheapen the experience for a bunch of lousy candy, go right ahead. Ya wanna combine the two, Trunk or Treat, THEN door to door, I'm down with that. But my particular kids, I believe, would choose the traditional route.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My town has thrown a HUGE trunk or treat party for the past 3 years now and it grows more and more. With all the games,movies,freebies they offer I would go to it instead of TOTing too. Heck I will probably just go to see all the "halloween" in one place instead of waiting for the TOTers to dwindle at my door each year 
I DO agree with much of the original poster but unfortunately things change.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

I really don't like Trunk or Treat either.

I'm not really sure why though...


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Some of what I have heard regarding Trunk or Treating is for the safety of the kids. What confuses me is why not use that energy to promote a safe Halloween experience in the neighborhood? Walk you kids door to door. Get a few neighbors together and everyone keep an eye out for the little ones. Light a fire pit, give out some candy, scare a few TOTs and make it a memorable night for everyone!

As far as the religious aspect, if you are still giving your kids treats on Halloween but just not calling it Halloween.....you ain't foolin anyone, especially the big guy/gal upstairs.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

They tried to start one here this year. I listened yo them, and when they were done I said have fun! I'll be giving candy at my house where I can curl up on the couch or go outside and wander around if I want.

There is no room here for that anyway. Where are the cars going to park

So after my input, since I am the Halloween princess, the idea fizzled out Thank God.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

I think there are five trunk or treats going on at the local churches here today. I brought my sons to one once. All the kids had to line up and wait and told when to start walking. You walk around not so scary car trunks. It was awful. These people manages to suck the fun out of one of the most exciting night out of childhood. I really felt sorry for all the kids, the event is really for the adults.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

ernstdesigns said:


> 1. Things aren't always what they seem- we went out after dark, and while there were ghouls, witches, and monsters everywhere, it taught me that what you think is real and what actually is, are two different things. I learned the dark is nothing to fear. Sometimes the best things happen in the dark of night. (Great ideas, sleep, a first kiss)
> 
> 2. I learned the value of hard work. My neighbors helped me learn that you can't visit the same house twice. The more ground you cover, the more you earn. This holds true in adulthood too. The more connections you have, and the harder you strive to make new connections, the greater the return.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. It's a lot like playing games where there are no points (so no one really "wins") or giving everyone a participation medal. Where's the fun in that?! There's no incentive to be creative or have fun. The parents dress up their precious little angels in the exact same store-bought Elsa costume and walk them around in a circle (in broad daylight, mind you) so they can gossip to other parents and keep their kids safe. I get it, of course I want my kids to be safe. But this is in no way a real Halloween. My town doesn't have trunk or treats, but has had a few things held in buildings that are basically the same thing. I'm glad my parents have never done that to us, and I'm proud to keep the tradition alive by keeping Halloween outside, in the dark, and as spooky as possible!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Not a fan of it, but also do not want to bash anything that helps bring enjoyment to Halloween and kids. I just say do both.......More candy!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never once understood trunk or treat. Does not make a lick of sense to me. What's the difference between trunk or treat and trick or treating except the lack of distance? We whine and complain about how north americans are getting fatter and fatter and kids are getting less and less exercise, so we take a holiday that allows kids to get candy if they do some exercise to get it, and cut all the exercise from it? What? I just don't get it. Now I've never really seen it around here, maybe that's why.....


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I think trunk or treat is one of the silliest ideas I've ever heard of but I don't think it's the end of western civilization or anything, and I refuse to get all "when I was a youngster" about it. Things change. Traditions evolve. We are each free to celebrate as we see fit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think it takes away from the sense of community. Maybe if you did take your kids ToTing you'd know your neighbors & then you wouldn't be afraid of them.

We have a couple not far away but they're usually not ON Halloween & the one I know of is church affiliated but I think some of those people don't live where they can really go door to door or it's just truly not safe to do so.

The don't really affect our little town's ToTing either. We still do it the old fashioned way & just as many grown-ups as kids like seeing our house. 

I think they could co-exist. Have Trunk or Treat on the weekend before but still do Trick or Treat on Halloween. But I don't know if people do that. You could get a bunch of candy at Trunk or Treat & then give it all away on Halloween!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We have a few of them around in my area, but none of them interfere with Trick or Treat. They are their own events usually on a different day. I took my girls to the one at the Church at the end of our block, and I'll tell ya, it was enjoyable. They always have a good turnout. This year was about 400 people. It had a very Fall/Halloween feel to it all as well. Most of the cars were decorated up in some type of fashion and the people handing out were all mostly dressed up as well. The costumes ranged from the very "generic" to some really nice costumes. One "trunk" set up was meant to be a toxic waste dump the people handing out were dressed as zombies. There was also a group dressed as elves and had a Christmas set up. They did it as a poke and everyone loved it and was laughing. In addition to the trunk or treat line there was also tables set up for pumpkin decorating, various games being played, photo ops, and hot cider, punch, and hot dogs. They had everything decorated with hay bails, cornstalks, and some old fashioned Halloween die cuts hanging. No one was spouting off about "Devils Holiday" or any of that. It's not the purpose of this particular trunk or treat. It's just another Fall/Halloween event for the community, and guess what, the kids will still go out and trick or treat on the big day. 

Now, I don't know if there are areas that have trunk or treat events that are trying to replace the traditional Oct. 31st trick or treating, and for that I would say "Boo!". I don't go for that at all, but from what I know from our area and surrounding places, it's just another event. I have to sometimes wonder if a lot of the "anti trunk or treat" attitudes are just the knee jerk reactions or over thought reasoning of hardcore Halloween enthusiasts. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think we have any Trunk-or-Treat events around here- but I'm not a church-goer and it might fly under my radar, I can see the advantages of it where houses are far far apart or where a neighborhood is too dangerous for children. Most of us immediately think of a _Leave It To Beaver_ TOT experience when we think of Halloween. That's what I - along with most of us- grew up with. But that's not the case for every child. Sadly, I watch the news every night and hear about constant gun fire and other crimes in poor city neighborhoods. A community event for Halloween is as close as those kids are gonna get to experiencing anything resembling Trick-or-Treat. So I say if Trunking is the better alternative - go for it! It doesn't bother me one way or another.

As for the folks that throw a Trunk-or-Treat purely for religious reasons... news flash: You're still celebrating Halloween!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm definitely against trunk or treat/fall festivals especially those that fall on October 31st during traditional trick or treating time.
It is really just used to try to get to families through their kids. They want you to hang out long enough so they can get you to learn about the Lord instead of celebrating Halloween. Its just an opportunity to evangelize to people outside their church.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ditsterz said:


> I'm definitely against trunk or treat/fall festivals especially those that fall on October 31st during traditional trick or treating time.
> It is really just used to try to get to families through their kids. They want you to hang out long enough so they can get you to learn about the Lord instead of celebrating Halloween. Its just an opportunity to evangelize to people outside their church.



This is a very false generalization. Out of the ones that I have taken my kids to I have never been approached in that way. Ever. 

As for Fall Festivals, they've been around for much longer than the Trunk or Treat events. One of our locals has had a Fall Festival the second weekend of October for 34 years now. It has nothing really to do with Halloween itself, but is a celebration of the Fall season. I don't see where that would be a threat to Halloween. There is also Apple Cider Festivals all over, and has been for years. Those are generally classifies as Fall Festivals. They are no threat.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I respectfully disagree. The ones hosted by churches that are on Halloween night are all about ministering to people. There are many church websites that talk about it. They do it for that reason and encourage other churches to do the same. I'm obviously not referring to fall festivals put on by schools etc.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I am talking about Church sponsored Trunk or Treat events. Not all do that was the point I was making. Over the past 4 years I have been to 6 and I have never been approached in that manner. The religion is never a focal point of these events. Around here. Now as I have said in my other earlier post, those that do, I'm not supportive of, but to generalize all the Church thrown Trunks just isn't fair.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Though I'm not 100% for trunk or treats either, I am kind of surprised and even chuckling at some of these responses. You all must've grown up in middle class neighborhoods if you feel that passionately about going out in your neighborhood and building community, because there are plenty of children who live in places where that's just not an option? Either it's unsafe where they live, or they don't even live in a "neighborhood" per se, or maybe even their neighborhood isn't accessible to a disability.

Two examples to what I mean: In my mother's neighborhood there is a severely disabled child who doesn't go out because his wheelchair cannot get up most people's driveways and porches. He and his mother stay home every Halloween.

My boyfriend grew up in Brooklyn and he said they'd trick or treat down the street to the shop owners because going through the apartments was impossible/unsafe/etc. I myself spent a large portion of my childhood in section 8 government housing where I wouldn't dream of going door to door for candy for my own well-being. I relied heavily on community put-on events to have a decent time during holidays as a child.

Again, not here to change anyone's mind, just thought it was interesting no one was bringing another reasoning other than it's "lazy". There are plenty of reasons a parent might not want to take their kid out the "traditional" way.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have only read one response so far (which I liked), so I hope no one thinks that I'm attacking their opinion, or trying to change their mind.

I don't want trunk or treat to take the place of real and traditional ToTing, but I don't dislike trunk or treating. At one time, I did, because it seemed like it was going to replace real ToTing. See, I'd never heard of trunk or treat until I had kids of my own, and I thought "That's a thing? This is what it's coming to?", and it bothered me.

However, that was 15 years ago, and it hasn't taken over real Halloween yet. So I've realized that it's not such a bad thing. 

I can see how it might be the only opportunity for some kids. And, I like the majority of the decorations that people put up on their cars. Some are very creative. I do mentally roll my eyes at those who insist on Christmas decorations for their cars, but usually there aren't many who do, here.

Honestly, if I lived out in a rural area, or an area that didn't get ToTers. I'd want to set up a trunk for myself, too. I just have that NEED to haunt in some way, you know? I don't just love Halloween for myself. I love it because it makes kids happy, and it gives them something to look forward to. To me, it's like putting on a show, entertaining them, and I like to see them appreciate it.

We went to the Pumpkin Festival today for our town, and there was a trunk or treat offered afterwards. Our 4 yr old had a lot of fun, and enjoyed seeing all of the decorations. It was the first time he's been to one. It's also the only time that I personally have been able to take him ToTing, because I am always busy at home on Halloween and Mischief Night (our town allows ToT both nights). His dad or sister have taken him every year since he's been old enough to know what ToTing is.

I took my older sons to a local church's trunk or treat event every year when they were little, because there really weren't a lot of houses participating in Halloween where we lived. I suspect that it had a lot to do with the hordes of people who would come from other neighborhoods. I'd never seen anything like that before, either. We easily had over 500 ToTers in one night, and most were adults--not teens--with no children in sight! (that was when we lived in Las Vegas, we're back in IL now, thank goodness!)

And, because my then-youngest (now middle son) uses a wheelchair, it was very easy for him to take part, and not have to fight for sidewalk space, or stay out away from a house that we couldn't approach because there was only a stepping stone path, or steps to climb.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Though I'm not 100% for trunk or treats either, I am kind of surprised and even chuckling at some of these responses. You all must've grown up in middle class neighborhoods if you feel that passionately about going out in your neighborhood and building community, because there are plenty of children who live in places where that's just not an option? Either it's unsafe where they live, or they don't even live in a "neighborhood" per se, or maybe even their neighborhood isn't accessible to a disability.
> 
> Two examples to what I mean: In my mother's neighborhood there is a severely disabled child who doesn't go out because his wheelchair cannot get up most people's driveways and porches. He and his mother stay home every Halloween.
> 
> ...


Good points made, for sure. I'm all for community events. When I was a kid, there were always Halloween carnivals and such and they were a lot of fun. I just think the whole "hand out treats from the trunk or your car" is a little silly and not very halloween-ish. But you know what? That's probably what people said about trick or treating when it first came into being. Future generations of kids will most likely grow up and have fond memories of trunk or treat and find whatever the current method of celebrating to be silly and not Halloween-ish. Nothing stays the same.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> I am talking about Church sponsored Trunk or Treat events. Not all do that was the point I was making. Over the past 4 years I have been to 6 and I have never been approached in that manner. The religion is never a focal point of these events. Around here. Now as I have said in my other earlier post, those that do, I'm not supportive of, but to generalize all the Church thrown Trunks just isn't fair.


I agree with you, Shadowbat. I know it's not a popular thing to say, but I am not Christian, and I still take my kids to these events. I've never been approached to attend the churches. My kids were never given tracts instead of treats. I don't think that they even received any of the religious type stuff that I've seen on the Oriental Trading website, that combines religion with Halloween. They just got regular candy. They saw friends, we saw neighbors. They had fun.

Granted, I'm talking about two churches, the one we lived near in Las Vegas, and one here in our current town. I'm sure that there are some that do expect to minister to people, but I haven't had it happen to me, either. 

There was one car decorated for Christmas today, and its theme wasn't even Christian, it was "Winter Wonderland", and the people had regular candy, and were not wearing scripture shirts like some of the others that had actual Halloween decorations. Other than the sign that said it was sponsored by the church, and a few people wearing scripture shirts, you wouldn't have known it was a church event. No tracts, no one saying "Jesus loves you!", no pamphlets advertising the church...nothing but candy and fun.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sometimes when I read some threads here it makes me glad I live where I live. It's always been safe to ToT our street & community, we don't have people handing out Bible tracts instead of candy, there's little to no vandalism, I know I'm VERY lucky too.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I am anti Trunk or Treat if it falls during TOTing hours....otherwise have at it. I gotta go paint some walls...I'll come back with more comments later


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't care either way, honestly. I'd rather kids get some kind of candy fest than none, and I assume some of the parents wouldn't take their kids trick or treating anyway.

I do think trick or treating offers a chance to get to know neighbors. What other activity involves walking to every door in the neighborhood for hours in the chill (And is actually fun)


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's a Trunk or Treat story for you:


My friend and her little sister went to a Trunk or Treat at their new school a week after moving to America from India.

One car was handing out bags of Chicken Nuggets ( Weird right?)

So she took the bag and ran up to her parents and said "Hey! What is a nugget?" - took a huge bite out of one and immediately puked and screamed "YUCK!!".


I mean... they are all strict Hindus so they don't eat meat...

so... 

that was the end of Trunk or Treat for them.


I guess to me, Trunk or Treat is like when the CEO of Spirit Halloween stores was really pushing to officially change Halloween to the last Saturday of October.

But I can see the benefit in a lot of situations. Just don't replace Halloween completely.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I thi k they are silly when done on halloween. UNLESS they are used to make it easier for rural children to be able to celebrate halloween, or done as a separate event. Then I don't care. As for the no costumes no candy...I know people who have children with autism or sensory processing disorder. Costumes are like living hell for some of those people. So as long as someone comes knocking on halloween, I will give treats. I don't know the situation, and I don't want to be the "grinch" of halloween. Haha


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

There are a few churches that do Trunk or Treat in my area. They are mostly the weekend before Halloween. We've never taken our kids, so I don't know if they preach at you with their candy handouts.

I'm fine with them. One of my children is autistic, so I am in contact with a lot of other parents with special needs kids. There are a few that were unable to participate in traditional trick-or-treating due to their disabilities. Quite a few are unable to safely traverse their neighborhood due to physical disabilities and I know of at least one child with autism who loves dressing up, but is a runner and doesn't look where he is going in the streets. Trunk or treating has enabled those families to enjoy the holiday too. 

As far as kids with no costumes, I still treat them the same and give out candy. Again, as a parent of a kids with autism, I understand that sometimes they just can't wear a costume. I know that some cases might be ones where the kid just wants candy without any effort, but I'd rather ere on the side of a child might not have been physically comfortable.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I live in a rural area where there's not many trick or treat options--parents drive kids from house to house or take them into the city. A child trying to walk from house to house would likely only get to ten houses in the allotted 2-hour trick or treat time. That's where the community Halloween parties come in and most of these welcome children from nearby communities as well. In the last 15 years, I've not had one TOTer and to be honest, now that I'm a mother, I really wouldn't want my daughter going to some of the nearby houses. 

I can't really say whether or not I would take my daughter to a trunk or treat as she's only seven months old. But I assure you if I ever do, she'll be in costume and will say "thank you" for whatever treats she may get. My two biggest pet peeves are people who take babies trick or treating (c'mon he/she has no teeth yet) and kids who don't know how to say "thank you."


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My town throws their trunk or treat party ON halloween night and advertise "for a safe alternative". The town also only allows TOTing between 6-8pm BUT they throw the party from 5-9pm. Now why do they get more hours than the rest of us...grrrr!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> Honestly, if I lived out in a rural area, or an area that didn't get ToTers. I'd want to set up a trunk for myself, too. I just have that NEED to haunt in some way, you know? I don't just love Halloween for myself. I love it because it makes kids happy, and it gives them something to look forward to. To me, it's like putting on a show, entertaining them, and I like to see them appreciate it.
> 
> .


^^This.

I will be moving to a pretty remote area. Our 'neighborhood' is houses that are at least 1/4 mile apart...not a place folks will ToT. I would like to start a Trunk or Treat for the local school kids.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> I live in a rural area where there's not many trick or treat options--parents drive kids from house to house or take them into the city. A child trying to walk from house to house would likely only get to ten houses in the allotted 2-hour trick or treat time. That's where the community Halloween parties come in and most of these welcome children from nearby communities as well. In the last 15 years, I've not had one TOTer and to be honest, now that I'm a mother, I really wouldn't want my daughter going to some of the nearby houses.
> 
> I can't really say whether or not I would take my daughter to a trunk or treat as she's only seven months old. But I assure you if I ever do, she'll be in costume and will say "thank you" for whatever treats she may get. My two biggest pet peeves are people who take babies trick or treating (c'mon he/she has no teeth yet) and kids who don't know how to say "thank you."


Technically I took my daughter trick or treating at 2 weeks old. I wasnt really expecting to get candy, and that wasn't the point. I was showing the new baby in the cute costume to the neighbors. Pretty much did the same thing the following year, because let's face it, a brand new one year old doesn't need candy either. Parents who bring babies trick or treating aren't doing it for the candy. They're doing it because they're excited about the baby and want to show the baby off in a costume. The candy is just a bonus. I'd have done the same with the youngest one, but the weather was so miserable we even cut trick or treating for the oldest one short, and she was 5.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Once in a while, we'll get a "show off the new baby" visit- and that's fine with me. I always keep a few "baby treats" on hand for tiny TOTs and have chip bags for Mom and/or Dad. Often adults will show up with young TOTs and a babe in arms. I don't know that I'd take a baby (no other kids) to a Trunk-or-Treat unless it was sponsored by an organization I were involved with- i.e. _my_ church.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

It's so much fun getting to see kids do their first trick or treat night, even if they are too young for candy!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> My two biggest pet peeves are people who take babies trick or treating (c'mon he/she has no teeth yet) and kids who don't know how to say "thank you."


I meant no offense to anyone taking a baby trick or treating. I completely understand wanting to show the baby off and I know when you have more than one child, leaving the baby behind is not an option. As a matter of fact, until last week, we were planning to show off our little one at one of the community parties, but decided against it because of the baby's health issues. Also I had decided long ago that any candy she received would be distributed among other children in attendance. I just don't agree with parents taking the baby out with basket in tow just for the purpose of scoring candy.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> I meant no offense to anyone taking a baby trick or treating. I completely understand wanting to show the baby off and I know when you have more than one child, leaving the baby behind is not an option. As a matter of fact, until last week, we were planning to show off our little one at one of the community parties, but decided against it because of the baby's health issues. Also I had decided long ago that any candy she received would be distributed among other children in attendance. I just don't agree with parents taking the baby out with basket in tow just for the purpose of scoring candy.


People around here insist on giving you candy anyway, especially when you consider that since this was a neighborhood i grew up in, most of these people could remember me when I was young enough to be trick or treating myself. I didn't bring anything to carry it in the first year, which was awkward because I had my arms full of floppy newborn, but I did the second year when she was just barely a year old because I knew it would happen. I even gave her a few select treats out of it - raisins, fruit snacks, marshmallows. When your hands are full with the child who doesn't yet walk, you need a container to put it in, preferably one you can sling over an arm to have both hands free.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've taken my kids to one Trunk or Treat. My friend invited us to go with her and her kids. It was amazing, the work some of these people put into their "trunks." There was even an "Up" house that was bout nine feet tall. It was amazing. The volunteers were very friendly and very exited to be there and it was fun.

But my kids didn't prefer it to ToTing. They still definitely wanted to go ToTing. To us they were just two very different things, one didn't take the place of the other.

To me nothing compares to the fun of running all around in the dark, seeing neighbors' set-ups, and the neighbors seeing and remembering my kids, and those were all the things I loved as a kid, too. Spookiness, a reward for "work" (walking sometimes for miles), knowing where all the "good houses" were, surprising everyone with our costumes, etc. But I doubt I would have turned down a Trunk or Treat if it had been offered then. If they had been the same night I can pretty much guarantee I'd have chosen ToT over Trunk or Treat but at least in my town, the Trunk or Treats aren't on Halloween night anyway.

I agree that things always change. When I was a kid my mother would wax nostalgic about how the kids would make their own costumes out of paper bags lying around the house and pens and paints and "just our imaginations!!!" - LOL...I try not to be the Grumpy Old Woman that way and when I do I always laugh at myself for it and my kids do too...I call myself the Grumpy Old Woman (a takeoff on Dana Carvey's Grumpy Old Man) any time I catch myself at it.

In any given generation, there will be things about "the old days" that may seem a great loss, other things that seem a great gain to have lost  (How about 1920s and 1930s Halloween when kids would set fire to stuff???) I try to go with the flow any time I recreate history in my own mind, LOL. Not saying anyone else does that, just that I definitely have been guilty of it, so I try to guard against it.

I do think the OP made some very good points and they all definitely brought back memories for me. I think there are a lot of ways to look at this situation but overall, I think seeing it as yet one more way to celebrate, not ignore Halloween is probably the best way (just my opinion)...people were very "off" Halloween in the 80s into probably the 90s or so due to "candy scares" and so on, then slowly interest crept back up and I feel as if that's a good thing, it's always a good thing to have something fun for people to enjoy, no matter how they want to enjoy it. Just how I see it, I'm far from the final authority.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Halloween Future:
Create an Avatar in a costume, send it out on the internet with a shipping address and the candy is mailed to the address.
No walking for the kids, don't have to decorate or sit home to answer the door, kids still get free candy, no pile of past years costumes and its all safe!
BUT, then the Health police will get involved and candy will be outlawed and instead you just send cash to a college fund. Oh well, there goes another great idea!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not a fan not only for the daylight and limited decoration space, but most are church sponsored. I've seen religous coloring books, etc., handed out instead of candy by some at the events. My mom attends one since she lives in the country with no tots. Nobody at that one is allowed to have any remotely scary decoration even! A skeleton would probably get you thrown out.


----------



## GoldenPumpkin (Oct 10, 2015)

kissedazombieandlikedit said:


> I think there are five trunk or treats going on at the local churches here today. I brought my sons to one once. All the kids had to line up and wait and told when to start walking. You walk around not so scary car trunks. It was awful. These people manages to suck the fun out of one of the most exciting night out of childhood. I really felt sorry for all the kids, the event is really for the adults.


That sounds like a depressing event!


----------



## grlwalshy62500 (Jun 3, 2013)

None of the Trunk or Treats in my area are church affiliated, they are either community events or school fundraisers. None of them are held on 10/31. Those would be deal breakers for me as well, but that being said I participate in 2 annually and love it. It allows me to use props that don't fit in my regular haunt or try a scene out on the masses before I work it into my haunt. On Halloween I am so busy handing out candy and talking to ToTs that I don't get to spend the quality time with the nieces and nephews so each group of kids get their own Trunk or Treat. They help me pick out the theme and plan it out (need to start teaching them young so they can take over the haunt when I can't). We tend to go all out and dress with the theme and yes our display goes beyond the trunk and we require a generator to run props and lights. --the Queen of Halloween refuses to accept a 2nd place medal  - lol. 

I suppose if I had similar experiences to what has been posted I would feel differently but I tend to look at them as a promotion for Halloween not a replacement.. JMHO.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I see a lot of signs around here for church sponsored Trunk or Treat events... and even though _I_ think it sounds like the world's most boring way to get Halloween candy (my favourite part of Halloween as a kid was being able to see inside people's houses... is that weird?), it doesn't seem to effect the number of kids we get come to our door, so it's ok by me.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

I just saw pictures from over the weekend where my sister did this trunk or treating. I know other people that have done this but it was either through their church or daycare. When I asked why my sister was doing it, I more or less understand better.
Where my sister lives, it's pretty rural and their road tends to attract speeders. There is practically no shoulder on the road and no sidewalks. It's too dangerous for kids to walk that road. Due to this, kids don't knock on her door for treats. She likes giving out candy so she opted for this. I'm guessing my younger nephew and niece enjoyed it.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> I see a lot of signs around here for church sponsored Trunk or Treat events... and even though _I_ think it sounds like the world's most boring way to get Halloween candy (my favourite part of Halloween as a kid was being able to see inside people's houses... is that weird?), it doesn't seem to effect the number of kids we get come to our door, so it's ok by me.


Not weird at all....my mom always took us to the rich neighborhoods as a kid just to see the beautiful houses and they always invited you inside so I know where you are coming from


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

This is what I think when I hear about Trick or Trunks....


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

I got no real beef with Trunk or Treat. I usually see it done in rural areas where traditional trick-or-treating would be next to impossible. I do think the church based events tend to be a little boring/safe/non-scary, but others seems more fun--it depends on the community. I've also seen local malls and shopping centers encourage trick-or-treating, with kids going from shop to shop. This actually bugs me a little more for some odd reason, but I could see it being the only option if there was inclement weather.

Curiously, most of our trick-or-treaters aren't even our neighborhood kids, but the kids from apartment complexes nearby. The parents walk or drive 'em over and let them go from house to house. Some of my neighbors don't appreciate this, but I've never had any problem with it. I reckon it's safer than navigating through the complexes and the kids are cute in their costumes, no matter where they come from.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah "Trunk o Treaters" is a big problem
View attachment 265860


----------

